# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Accertamento con adesione imposta di registro e ricorso..

## Genoveffa

Salve a tutti,
avrei bisogno di aiuto!
A seguito della compravendita di un terreno edificabile l'ade ha notificato avviso di rettifica e liquidazione della imposta di registro e ipo-catastali.
L'acquirente ha fatto domanda di accertamento con adesione e per le vie informali è stato raggiunto un accordo che dovrei andare a definire formalmente.
Nel contempo il venditore avrebbe intenzione di ricorrere anche in vista di un successivo avviso per irpef (plusvalenza).
Il venditore dovrebbe prima fare ricorso e poi il compratore definire l'accertamento con adesione?
Se il compratore pagherà le maggiori imposte definite in acertamento, l'ade potrebbe iscrivere a ruolo la differenza tra le imposte in accertamento con adesione e quelle originariamente richieste nell'avviso al compratore? 
Grazie a tutti, anticipatamente..

----------


## fabioalessandro

mah io credo che le cose seguono due binari diversi
quindi uno puà aderire all'adesione mentre l'altro fare ricorso
secondo voi?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

E' opportuno che abbiano entrambi la medesima strategia processuale, poichè sono obbligati solidali e la definizione operata da un soggetto riverbera i suoi effetti anche sull'altro....pertanto, se il compratore definisce in adesione il venditore non avrà problemi per il registro in virtù della solidarietà, ma di sicuro ne avrà di plesvalenza per le dirette

----------


## fabioalessandro

però che il venditore non è d'accordo con l'atto dell'ade?
è vero che sono obbligati in solido 
ma in sede processuale non credo che l'accertamento con adesione dell'acquirente abbia molto importanza
oddio non lo so ma vedo una limitazione del proprio diritto alla difesa

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> però che il venditore non è d'accordo con l'atto dell'ade?
> è vero che sono obbligati in solido 
> ma in sede processuale non credo che l'accertamento con adesione dell'acquirente abbia molto importanza
> oddio non lo so ma vedo una limitazione del proprio diritto alla difesa

  Purtroppo utilizzano la norma contenuta nell'art. 41 bis del D.p.R. 600/73 che prevede di accertare il reddito in base ad "elementi" da cui risulta un reddito non dichiarato, purtroppo la vicenda mi è tristemente famigliare, l'ho visto fare in più occasioni   :Mad:   :Mad:  
ecco perchè consiglio di non definire.....in caso di accertamento successivo sulle dirette diventa molto difficile difendersi in giudizio

----------


## fabioalessandro

si però come fai ad obbligare l'acquirente che non ha nessun interesse ad andare in commissione?
la solita italia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Genoveffa

..grazie..mille..per l'interessamento...
La mia strada vuole essere proprio quella come indicata nei post;
Il compratore aderisce all'accertamento e chiude la partita delle imposte di registro anche per il venditore; questi ricorre (non dovendo pagare imposta e sanzione alcuna perche gi&#224; pagata), citando magari l'accertamento con adesione, proprio per dichiarare che per lui il valore del terreno &#232; quello dichiarato in atti e non quello "patteggiato" dal venditore;
so che da un punto di vista legale-tributario non serve a nulla per&#242; questo mi permetterebbe:
1) di spostare in avanti il probabile avviso per le dirette, confidando sul fatto che finch&#232; non &#232; chiuso il processo trib. non mi accerteranno le dirette perch&#232; non hanno elementi certi....e spero che passando il tempo...passi tutto nel dimenticatoio
2) anche se le due imposte hanno un presupposto differente (l'una &#232; di valore, l'altra di corrispettivo), evito di creare una sorta di acquiescienza del compratore sul maggior valore  accertato....non si sa mai che nel successivo ricorso delle dirette qlc lo tirasse fuori dal cilindro... 
i miei dubbi rimangono quindi i seguenti:
a) se la commissione tributaria si sveglia male...pu&#242; accertare al venditore un valore pi&#249; alto per le ipo-catastali di quello richiesto dall'ade in sede di accertamento con adesione con il compratore?
b) l'Ade potr&#224; iscrivere a ruolo dopo il ricorso del venditore le imposte ipo-catastali ancorch&#232; gi&#224; pagate dal compratore in sede di accertamento?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Legge 218/97
Art. 1 - Definizione degli accertamenti 
(Omissis)
[2] L'accertamento delle imposte sulle successioni e donazioni, di registro, ipotecaria, catastale e comunale sull'incremento di valore degli immobili, compresa quella decennale, può essere definito con adesione anche di uno solo degli obbligati, secondo le disposizioni seguenti.  
La CTP dovrebbe dichiarare, a seguito dell'Adesione del compratore, la Cessazione della materia del contendere, come chiede in questi casi anche l'AdE

----------


## fafo77

Scusate ma se l'accertamento con adesione riguarda un accertamento sull'acquisto da parte di una società di un terreno edificabile, nel momento in cui con l'ADE raggiungo un compromesso e pago quanto richiesto, quali mutamenti deve avere nel bilancio il valore di tale terreno??  :Confused:  
Di fatto l'ADE mi dice che il valore pagato dalla società non è corretto e quindi me lo alza e mi ci fa pagare le imposte ... ma quando poi lo evidenzio in bilancio non ho diritto a qualche maggior valore oppure ne tengo conto solo quando la società ci calcola l'ICI???  :Wink:  
Chiedo questo perchè poi la società costruirà su questo terreno e venderà gli immobili e quindi potrebbe aver diritto ad uno "sconto fiscale", se non altro magari tramite il cd. doppio binario fiscale, no??  :Big Grin:  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate ma se l'accertamento con adesione riguarda un accertamento sull'acquisto da parte di una società di un terreno edificabile, nel momento in cui con l'ADE raggiungo un compromesso e pago quanto richiesto, quali mutamenti deve avere nel bilancio il valore di tale terreno??

  No.
Una cosa è il valore fiscale, un'altra quello civilistico. 
ciao

----------


## mauro

DUBBIO TREMENDO. 
Ipotesi: 
1) il compratore - che sottoscrive l'atto di adesione - ha 20 giorni per pagare 
2) nel periodo tra la data di sottoscrizione e quello per il pagamento il venditore (anch'egli aveva presentato domanda di adesione) presenta ricorso ad insaputa del compratore. 
Domanda da un milione: se è stato presentato ricorso, è ancora possibile definire?????

----------


## marco.M

> DUBBIO TREMENDO. 
> Ipotesi: 
> 1) il compratore - che sottoscrive l'atto di adesione - ha 20 giorni per pagare 
> 2) nel periodo tra la data di sottoscrizione e quello per il pagamento il venditore (anch'egli aveva presentato domanda di adesione) presenta ricorso ad insaputa del compratore. 
> Domanda da un milione: se è stato presentato ricorso, è ancora possibile definire?????

  Provo a rispondere: secondo me sono due contenziosi separati, quindi il compratore può definire: probabilmente tale comportamento può avere effetti negativi sul ricorso del venditore

----------


## fabioalessandro

concordo pienamente
uno definisce e chiude la lite
l'altro andrà per la sua strada ovviamente l'ade potrà farlo valere in giudizio ma non è poi così determinate
uno ha preferito evitare il ricorso anche se c'erano valide motivazioni l'altro  ha continuato

----------

